# Better Guide Information



## kingtuttoo (Jul 16, 2004)

I love my 2 Tivos but there is one feature that I have on my 2 DishNetwork DVR that is better than on my Tivos. On the DishNetwork DVR guide it shows the episode # of the show, which is very helpful on shows that air at multiple time slots or multiple channels, no such information is on my Tivos. 

I wish Tivo could do a bit better on that, all other features of my Tivos bet the DishNetworks DVR hands down, but this would be a great improvement.


----------



## willp2 (Sep 15, 2007)

I'd like more info as well. I moved over from a MS Media Center DVR and the guide info was far more complete (not to mention free), less prone to errors and had things like star ratings on movies in the regular info. All stuff I'd like to see in the Tivo guide.


----------



## Diacritical (Jan 10, 2003)

In the guide I would like to see:
Indication that a program is scheduled to be recorded
Thumbs up or down rating (and allow changes from guide)
season passes that are being skipped
Duplicates for programs already recorded (even suggestions)

The first would be especially helpful.

--


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

When you're looking at the detail screen for an episode, hit 'Info' and you'll get more details - like episode number, original air date, director, actors, etc. Depending on what is provided by the source, of course.


----------

